# clomid



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I dont really know where to begin.  I had my consultation and the clinic have agreed to treat me.  I have a prescription for Clomid and i dont really know what it does or how it works.  can it cause me to go into menopause early?   are there any side effects i should know about with this drug? the clinic also want me to remove my fibroids  before starting treatment although my NHS gyn does not agree.  she says she sees many women with much larger fibroids who have successful pregnancies and she is worried about scarring.  the clinic also suggest i do a laporoscopy but my NHS gyn wouldnt do it.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Shad,

I think you have been given good advice from your clinic (which one is it?). Continuing to try and conceive with fibroids is not advised if they are likely to impact fertility, especially as you are having to do costly medicated cycles and using donor sperm to get pg...

You mentioned before that the fibroids are distorting your uterus - perhaps you could take advice on whether this will impact on fertility? It would be awful if the fibroids try could be potentiallly stacking the cards against a bfp and possibly increasing your chances of failure and/or miscarriage. Could you post on the fibroids board for some more info? The women there have a great deal of experience in fibroids and fertility.

What prognosis have they given you with and without the treatment? Where and how big are the fibroids etc? Perhaps the danger of scarring is much less than failure with fibroids? I would take the opinion of an ivf clinic over an NHS gynae anyday! Here is a link:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Clomid is often not recommend over 40 due to various effects including reducing cervical mucus and thinning of the womb lining. One of these may be to increase fibroids because of its estrogenic effects so you should take advice on this.

It is always best to use clomid under close supervision and close monitoring with your clinic and definitely not for more than 3 cycles consecutively if poss. Will your clinic be regularly scanning you with clomid? This is very important. You also don't want to be doing cycle after cycle with just clomid - you need to bring in the big guns asap in my opinion - i.e. medicated iui (with clomid poss.) or ivf.

Bascially you are trying to maximise the number of eggs available per cycle and clomid does this very cheaply compared to other fertility treatments. So maybe it is worth a couple of cycles to see your response.

There is absolutely no evidence that it hastens the menopause. Here is some info. on clomid

http://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=&id=249

I wondered why you are not doing an IUI cycle with FSH medications i.e. the same drugs they use for an ivf cycle? This might be something to consider. It is more expensive, but you may get a better reponse and more eggs available...

If it was me, I would go straight to an IUI cycle using the same strength drugs as for IVF (with or without clomid or femara). Can you ask you clinic about this?

You will get more information from your day 2/3 hormone profile and antral follicle count which can give you a bit more to go on.

Here is a useful link with some fertility FAQs including a section on clomid and IUI etc.

http://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#27

Daisy
x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

daisyg said:


> Shad,
> 
> I think you have been given good advice from your clinic (which one is it?). Continuing to try and conceive with fibroids is not advised if they are likely to impact fertility, especially as you are having to do costly medicated cycles and using donor sperm to get pg...
> 
> ...


Hi Daisy 
the clinic was the Lister. They said my chances without the operation were virtually nil and with not much better. I am surprised to hear you say Clomid is not recommended over 40 since this is what i was given. whats the reason for not using it over 40? what the clinic is initially offering is clomid+IUI and ovitrelle. what is medicated iui? the clinic didnt mention scanning but i am going back again since i am aware that quite a few questions remain unanswered.


----------

